
Debian 9 “Stretch” released - geezerjay
https://www.debian.org/News/2017/20170617.en.html
======
geezerjay
As a side note, does anyone happen to know what's the best way to upgrade a
Debian 7 install with Debian 9? Fresh reinstalls are always an option but it
would be preferable if it was possible to avoid reinstalling all applications
that are already present in a legacy system.

~~~
iliasku
the recommended way is to first dist-upgrade to debian 8 and from there to 9

